# Looking at a Jonsered 625II



## challenger (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like some advice on a used Jonsered 625II. I am looking at one that is priced at $200.00. This is the lowest the seller will go. It is in incredible shape. I am wondering if this is an OK price. I refuse to go to the big box stores for a saw and buying new doesn't make sense for me so long as I can get a saw this size in this shape. Anyone know a comparable new price? I have a couple of very old saws and one Stihl 019 that is maybe 10 years old but I've been working on some Stihl saws for a friend and getting parts has been a total hassle and I've read a lot on the web about Stihl not being what they once were. I suppose this goes for nearly all saws or maybe everything period? Are the Husky saw at dealers the same EXACT saw as the ones at the big box stores? I have a neighbor who swears they are totally identical but I've been taking the other side.
Thanks-Howard


----------



## hamish (Mar 22, 2011)

Husky saws available at the big box stores are the same ones that are available at your dealer.

The Jonsered 625II is the latter years version of the 625, many will compare it to the Husqvarna 61 but albeight likewise in displacement a different beast, and much better as it is RED!

Dependant upon the year, it would have to be in amazing shape for it to be worth $200 US.

Comparable in the line up today cc wise would be the CS2159 and 359 both retail for basically $700 here in Canada, so for a used 625 being 20+ years old...........$200 CDN is not worth it, unless it comes with a swedish woman and a Volvo.


----------



## challenger (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not trying to argue here so please just hear me out and I'll, hopefully, convey my general feeling on new-vs-old equipment. In my mind I feel that if I can find an older used piece of equipment or high $ tool/machine (lathe, mill etc.) that is in great shape I tend to feel I am better off getting something built years ago as opposed to built today. I have a 1950's lathe, 1940's mill(2) an early 70's 20" Wilton drill press which were all purchased within the past 5 years for example. I know that if tried to buy these items today at the prices I paid I would have to buy chinese and I would get garbage. I looked at splitting mauls at Lowes and they had taichese junk so I will get one at a garage sale one day-same for wedges.
Now I may be sent to school to get an education on chainsaws and let go of this buying tenent. Are you saying that a chainsaw of comparable power and quality as the Jonsered 625II IS available? I suppose it would have to come from Sweden or Germany yes? If this is the case are you also saying I would be well advised to spend $600.00 to $700.00 for a new comparable saw instead of spending $200.00 on an old 625II? If this too is what you recommend then why? I can only think that you are steering me away from something that may be too old to get parts/service for.
Thanks for this input. Chainsaws, I suppose, are one of the last few power tools that are available from countries other than china, taiwan????
I appreciate the patience.
Howard


----------



## hamish (Mar 23, 2011)

Its a good and reliable saw, but it is 20 yrs old, parts availability will become harder and harder as time goes on, the newer contols, av systems, chain brake, chain adjuster systems etc... have greatly improved over the years. Yes you can still get chainsaws made in say sweden or germany or italy etc...versus China and Taiwan (btw nothing wrong with Chinese or Taiwanese products they just make the stuff manufacturers abroad ask of them, they have the capability and capacity to make higher quality items than made most other places in the world).

Your $200 625 today can be your $400 625 a month from now, fuel line carb kit, clutch, drum, bar chain etc.........all regular wear items......that are usually worn before a saw is sold off. A simple $4 crank seal thats all dried up and sucking air can trun your $200 investment into a bunch of parts.

True quality comes at a premium few are willing to pay.


----------



## challenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Good advice well received.
Thanks-Howard


----------

